# Replaced a Trumark band today



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

While practicing today, I noticed a small tear in my slingshot's band, at the prong tip. It is a Trumark FS-1 with standard band, and I have done maybe a dozen sessions lasting 45 minutes to an hour, though one session was almost 2 hours (too long).

I never had a fork hit, but the slingshot fell a short distance one time when I was carrying a box of stuff. That is the only mishap, unless you count a little dry firing that I did before reading that it is bad to do.

Is this an unusually short lifespan? The prong had one tiny raised bit on it, which I rubbed with 3M ultrafine synthetic "steel wool". I installed the same kind of band, so I hope this one will last longer.


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

OK, the number of sessions is more like 15 or so. But that still seems like not much of a band lifespan.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

If it's on a trumark frame with the rotating heads then yes that is very short. With the rotatng heads tubes should last months of hard use.
On wire frames, just sretched over the fork... it's short-ish.


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks. I found some other posts about rotating prongs and band life. Am going to buy the FSX-FO because a spare slingshot would be nice to have anyway. I didn't like skipping a day of practice to let the alcohol fully dry. But at least the new band is on good and even.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the FSX-FO and really like it. It's a good piece, very consistent,very accurate.
I shoot over the forks (can't personally use the fibre optics well but they still look cool). With the black "heavy" bands makes a good hunting frame also.


----------



## blackadder911 (Nov 13, 2020)

I have FSX-2000 and in the first time of use it, the band is very short age. But than I realize if I get my band all the way through the spining prong-band holder I have a tear on my band after short period of time. But if I installed it half way through it will prolong my band.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

What ammo are you shooting? If your ammo is too light for the tubes they will fail prematurely. Truemark tubes should be used for fairly heavy ammo, 1/2" steel or heavier.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Just a suggestion - try shooting flat bands on your Trumark. They are much faster and a lot less draw weight. You won't believe the difference and they make it easy to customize bands to your draw length and ammo size. Stock bands like Trumark, Daisy, etc are the worst.


----------



## blackadder911 (Nov 13, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> What ammo are you shooting? If your ammo is too light for the tubes they will fail prematurely. Truemark tubes should be used for fairly heavy ammo, 1/2" steel or heavier.


I think I shoot to light ammo, I shoot 8mm (5/16 inch) ammo.

Not going to change my ammo, I've purchased a lot :screwy: I'm going to change my band..



Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Just a suggestion - try shooting flat bands on your Trumark. They are much faster and a lot less draw weight. You won't believe the difference and they make it easy to customize bands to your draw length and ammo size. Stock bands like Trumark, Daisy, etc are the worst.


Yes! after seeing this post https://slingshotforum.com/topic/53137-installing-flat-bandstubes/?p=658057... Today I already order my GKZ and Precise flat band (only this flat band is available in my country). Wich one you prefered between those?

Love this forum and the member it's helping newbe like me a lot!


----------

